# Democrat hypocricy



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just in case you think the democrats are for the little guys. Just in case you think the democrats give a crap about the sick. Just in case you think the democrats don't sell their soul. Just in case.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I try to refrain on making judgement on some stuff like this until I find out exactly what the bill was that they voted on. While our own senator voted against it, I find it somewhat hard to believe unless this bill was piggybacked with some other undesirable legislation.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dak...

I agree with you. But I was reading the other day about how one politician is going to fight to allow the USA to get drugs from Canada. Now she didn't say much about it. But one thing I was thinking is that lots of the drugs that are sold in Canada are made in the USA. The reason why they are cheaper in Canada is because that company doesn't have as much invested up there. What I mean by that is that they didn't have to jump through the Canadian version of the USDA. The Canadian version I am sure just looked at all the testing they did in the USA and that if it met their guidelines... come on in and sell. Just like vehicle safety inspection and emission testing. So those drug companies don't have that investment so to make a "profit" in their Canadian market they can keep the drugs at a lower cost. Plus they have to stay competitive with other drugs and pricing because generics can hit the market at the same time as the original. But in the USA.... they have to spend billions of dollars to just get a drug to market. Then they have 10 years ( US Patten laws) to make all that money back and then some before generics can come to the market.

But again sorry didn't mean to hi jack a thread. But that is a huge issue that I hope the newly elected house and senate look at when writing a "new" health care bill. Look at why premiums are so high and go to the source. Like I have stated before... insurance pays for the actual cost of doing medicine.... be that surgery, medicine, pills, therapy, etc. So if all of those things costs increase so will insurance.

And before some one goes off on the CEO's getting bonus's and what not.... if you know why they get the bonus's.... is because that CEO or his division went and fought for pricing in a certain area...

Example.....MRI's.... the CEO went and said we are only going to pay $2000 per MRI. When a certain medical institution is charging $4000 per MRI. So they strike a deal for the $2500 per MRI. Well they just saved the insurance company $1500 per MRI. now if that company pays that medical institution for 10,000 MRI's a year. That is $15,000,000 they just saved that insurance company. So yeah they get a bonus. But the problem is that the insurance company has to charge the premium for the $4000, because what if that medical institution doesn't budge on its pricing. The insurance company is on the hook for that $4000. Remember insurance is a pay it forward. On 1-1-17 you pay for the month of January.... then on 2-1-17 you pay for the month of Feb.... etc. So these negotiations happen either after a claim, not before or they happen at the end of the year cycles. That is why you see medical bills don't get paid ASAP sometimes, because of the negotiation process. Also remember that not all the stuff gets negotiated down. Sometimes a medical institution doesn't budge or charges more that the original quote on which they based premium off of for the year.

Anyways I can go on and on and on about all of this.

Again sorry to hi jack the thread but you brought up the Dem's always saying Big Pharma is in the pocket of republicans.... well u showed it is in some democrats pockets too..... then when I read the article about the Congress woman wanting to "bring pills in from Canada"..... Don't these people understand how things work.... :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now the left is training students to fight and bash Republicans. http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=8741


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is funny how they are saying "attacks on minorities have grown since the trump election"..... I haven't seen or read about anymore or less attacks. I have seen more "progressive liberals" starting altercations.

Now I am all for people learning to defend themselves. But this "group" is making it seems they want them to go on the "attack"... not defend. This is the issue.

I like some of the comments in the bottom from so called "liberals". The reason why I say "so called" is because no one really knows if they are or not. But they are talking about how the "progressive liberals" are making the party shift way too far left and that is why people are not associating themselves as "liberals". The NEW LIBERALS are the ones making all the fuss and crying foul. They are the ones if you disagree with any of their ideals they immediately cry "racism, sexism, anti-latino, etc" with out letting you debate or talk. They are the ones that just seem to get louder and louder.

The Republican party kind of went through this already with some of the "tea partiers" and what not.

I just hope sanity comes back to our country on all political levels and parties. Our country needs balance that is what makes it so good. You need views from all sides then all sides come together and figure out what is good for the whole. Not just their political influence. :beer:


----------

